# "Sea Itch" on the East End, are there any recent reports?



## Skinsfan1311 (May 16, 2008)

Headed to Grand Cayman in late June.

Have there been any recent reports of "sea itch" ?

Thanks!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 17, 2008)

No (I just got back from 2 weeks at Castaways Cove), but sea itch can always occur in the summer months - some people are affected, others not.  I've never had a problem myself.  The east end does have better water movement and currents than SMB though.  If you apply suntan lotion prior to going into the water, particularly at entry points to swim wear, that will actually help minimize your risk.


----------



## wackymother (May 17, 2008)

Oh oh. What is sea itch? We're going in July and staying at Morritt's.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 18, 2008)

*Jellyfish itch:* An intensely itchy rash due to contact with the tiny thimble jellyfish (Linuche unguiculata).


These jellyfish are common between March and August in the waters off of Florida and in the Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean Sea. There may be no adult jellyfish around as a warning. The jellyfish larvae look like mere specks of "finely ground pepper" and can evoke the same response. 


The reaction tends to start 4-24 hours after exposure to the jellyfish. People who have had previous exposure to seabather's rash may have an immediate stinging sensation. Some people feel like they have the flu with nausea, vomiting, headache, muscle and joint aches, and malaise.   
A bathing suit traps the jellyfish larvae with the fabric acting like a net. The best way to prevent stings is clearly to stay out of the water. Anyone who has had a previous episode of seabather's itch is advised to not go in the water. If one goes in the water, one can wear clothes such as a wet suit that provide a protective barrier. Careful washing of swimwear after taking a dip is advisable. Wearing a T-shirt into the water is a poor idea because it increases the risk of a severe reaction. Topical anti-itch creams are only temporarily effective.  


Other names for this disorder include bather's eruption, sea poisoning, ocean itch and seabather's itch and the jellyfish are sometimes called sea critters or, incorrectly, sea lice.


----------



## escargot (May 18, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Oh oh. What is sea itch? We're going in July and staying at Morritt's.



Don't panic !   We have been going summer, spring and winter for 9 years and never experienced this.  Precautions should be noted, but don't worry too much .


----------



## wackymother (May 18, 2008)

escargot said:


> Don't panic !   We have been going summer, spring and winter for 9 years and never experienced this.  Precautions should be noted, but don't worry too much .



Okay, trying not to panic. Except for that whole "sea lice" thing. Eeeek! 

So if we slather everyone with sunblock, that will help? And do you think if the sea-itch jellyfish are "running," people will warn us?


----------



## escargot (May 18, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Okay, trying not to panic. Except for that whole "sea lice" thing. Eeeek!
> 
> So if we slather everyone with sunblock, that will help? And do you think if the sea-itch jellyfish are "running," people will warn us?



We use sunblock "all over" and from what I've read/ heard, the stings are more prevalent at night.   So avoid night snorkeling and keep the sunblock on.  I'm sure if there is a big problem, you will be notified by Morritt's !   

Enjoy... you'll have a great vacation !


----------



## wackymother (May 18, 2008)

escargot said:


> avoid night snorkeling




We are all big chickens, and I don't mean chickens of the sea.  Night snorkeling is out b/c...it's DARK out there! We're scared!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great replies!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 19, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Oh oh. What is sea itch? We're going in July and staying at Morritt's.



We'll be at the Morritt's, in late June.       Shoot me a reminder, and I'll let you know how we made out.


----------



## wackymother (May 19, 2008)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> We'll be at the Morritt's, in late June.       Shoot me a reminder, and I'll let you know how we made out.



Thanks! Hope you have a great itch-free time!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 19, 2008)

Seriously though - I've been going there for years - 6 or 7 anyway, and have never had a problem.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 19, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> Seriously though - I've been going there for years - 6 or 7 anyway, and have never had a problem.



This will be our 3rd trip,(and second to the Morritt's), and I've never had it either.

I've never snorkeled at night, (in Cayman anyway), and I had read about the "sea itch" elsewhere, and just wanted to make sure....

Thanks, again!


----------



## Carol C (May 29, 2008)

Pack a bottle of meat tenderizer to put on affected areas, just in case you do come in contact with those pesky critters!


----------



## wackymother (May 29, 2008)

Meat tenderizer? Really? MSG? That helps?


----------



## caribbeansun (May 30, 2008)

Extract from archived CaymanNet News article: (emphasis added)

These sea itch remedies include:

Lands End Oil, this product made its debut at the 2001 DEMA show. This revolutionary, all-natural odorless ointment relieves the itching and burning of sea lice within minutes on most people. It also helps reduce swelling and redness to prevent any scarring. It was developed by Boynton Beach, Florida-based International Ozone after extensive research and development especially for first aid relief from Portuguese Man o War and sea lice, common along Florida's coast this time of year. Easy to pack in any beach bag or dive bag, each tiny half-ounce bottles provide two complete full body applications for an average adult, and retail for CI$6.


WipeAway Jelly Fish Sting Medicated FirstAid Gel comes in convenient foil 2-application packs and is another excellent topical ointment made with aloe vera. It delivers quick relief from sea itch; jellyfish stings and even sand flies. A similar product, Wipe Away Fire Ant Sting gel provides the same remedy for bites by that tropical pest. Both retail for CI$5.


Sawyer Products Itch Balm Plus was developed almost 50 years ago by medical doctors and toxicologists for use by lifeguards in Florida for treatment of jellyfish stings and later discovered by divers as a great remedy for fire coral stings.It also works on fire ants, sand flies, and many other skin irritations.It was a well-kept secret seldom marketed to the Caribbean watersports industry. It comes in 1-ounce plastic tubes and retails for CI$8- a tiny dab works wonders.


According to Jim Dailey, diving pioneer of over 40-years and veteran sea itch survivor, these products are the best on the market and they work. That's why his company stocks them and distributes them through dive shops and retail stores in the Cayman Islands.


However, he cautioned that anyone with known allergies or serious reactions to marine, fire ant or any kind of animal sting or bite should seek medical attention immediately.He also advised against such "home remedies" as hydrogenperoxide, witch hazel, rubbing alcohol, *meat tenderizer* (containingpapaya enzymes) ammonia - even turpentine and gasoline! *These do not work and can cause serious complications and infectionson stings aggravated by scratching.*


----------

